# ok your least favorite exercise



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

this should be interesting

whats your least favourite

mynes got to be lunges for legs, i hate them


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

urmm tough one this steve, gotta go for lat pull down i thinks


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah i ahte that one aswell, its a awkward movement


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah i always try n stay as upright as possible but always end up goin for the poundage and leaning back! whats another good exercise to really target the lats steve?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I love lat pull downs just bcoz have a really strong upper back. Plus if the lat machine is infront of a mirror u look fu**ing awesome when u do them. Vain i know but its great motivation. Mine has to be Shoulder shrugs never convinced i do them properly and bothers me bcoz they are so important or lower back work bcoz its my weakest point.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

> whats another good exercise to really target the lats steve?


one arm dumbell rows???,you can do lat pulldown in front ,instead of behind the head.

tom i hate strugs aswell

hardly ever do em, such a boring exercise


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Dumbell Flyes, dont do them anymore but couldnt stand them when i did


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Gotta agree with BigBezza on this one, They never feel right, nor do pull ups


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

c130 said:


> Dumbell Flyes, dont do them anymore but couldnt stand them when i did


no way bro, they are my favourite! the mind-muscle connection you get from flys is awesome, feels like your damm chest is gonna EXPLODE on the last few reps

my least favourite exercise?? ermmm... gotta be either pull-ups, deadlifts or crunches... i never look forawrd to doing any of them, i seem to love every other exercise but those i'd skip if i had the choice, but unfortunately they are back and abs essentials


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Mine has to be squats anyday. Even though I have quite big and strong legs I always hated them. Each leg workout I cant wait til they are over, never liked them but always relised they are a must-do movement.

I always put them at the beginning of my leg workout so I can get them over and done with.

I love every other movement, the pain and the feeling :twisted:

My favourites are bench press for my ego, lat pulldowns and seated cable rows for the contraction and pain. And Dips with feet on a bench and plates on the lap (I love em, really pumps great).

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Definately anything to do with my back, bit of a wek point 

Definately got to go with Godfather on the DB flyes, these are a beauty. Nothing hurts like a good session with those!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

yeah i dont mind flys,leave the chest nice and pumped



> I always put them at the beginning of my leg workout so I can get them over and done with


i agree beginning is best, i dont think i would have the strength if i done them last.

another one i dont like is the

BOLLOCK DUMBELL DEADLIFT :shock: .not that i do it often ,but it is a recomended mass builder as it tears the fibres well.. :lol: the name explains how its done.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

preacher curls

+ most bicep related things


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Anything waist down, friggin' hate doing legs!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

they gotta be done though or you end up with the baloon on stilts look :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Or look like Johnny Bravo :lol:

J


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

hhmmmm, least liked eh hmmmmmm :roll: , gotta be cardio if that counts, cant stand any of it lol  :wink:


----------



## Olorin (Nov 27, 2004)

I have never liked the behind the neck shoulder press for some reason, in fact I don't enjoy many shoulder exercises. I have started doing Arnold Presses which I reasonably enjoy.

For me upright rows are the absolute worse, I just can't do these without severe discomfort and pain.


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> Or look like Johnny Bravo :lol:
> 
> J


Hehehe, I'm quite proud of my 'racing snake ankles' and my chicken legs! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> Or look like Johnny Bravo :lol:
> 
> J


ROFL!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

No doubt about it, squats!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree with godfather, i like flies for the same reason as him. Anyway i dont like millitary press coz it only works front delts, you might aswell do upright rows and work trapezius and delts at same time.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

Lying triceps extensions.

One time I was supersetting lying triceps extensions (I was on the decline bench for an extra stretch) and dips. On my third set I tweaked my left triceps and the result was 3 months of re-hab work. At one point all I could do was triceps kickbacks with 5 lbs. Needless to say, all pressing movements were screwed for 6 months.

Eventually, pressing returned to full strength and my triceps ultimately returned to full strength and achieved size beyond what I had pre-injury.

However, I still cannot do any overhead triceps work without discomfort.

Another thing that sucks is high-intensity cardio (i.e. running stadium stairs). Makes you want to puke.

GTForce


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

:shock: , u sound like me GTforce, for one i hate cardio lol, but also i shagged my left tricep up went to physio for 4 years to no avail, so i decided to do a course of dbol, sorted it in 4 weeks lol, only prob is ive just come off them and i felt a twinge 2day, im just sick of it bro, any good advice that might sort it out? cheers bro :wink: kev


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

I wear a rubber sleeve on my elbow on chest, shoulder or tricep exercises. Before I do any triceps exercise or pressing movement I warm-up with pushdowns...and I start very light. I do 3 sets of 20 reps, all fairly light, pyramiding up each set. I stay away from any triceps movements that involve having your hands over your head. I pre-exhaust my triceps with various forms of pushdowns (overhand, underhand, wide bar, narrow bar, V-bar, straight bar, one arm at a time etc. etc...) before I move on to my main triceps exercises (dips, close grip bench press). That way I am limited somewhat in the amount of weight I can use on these main exercises, also, I keep the reps above 6 (usually 10-15).

I also supplement with MSM, glucosamine, and essential fatty acids.

Cheers,

GTForce


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

:wink: cheers GT, so i should warm up ALOT! b4 doin anything, thats fair enough, normally i just do 1 set of 20 with a very light weight but i will try and do more, only prob is i train at home and i dont have any 'pushdown' equipment. i can do kickbacks easily and if i use 2 arms in behind the head excersises im fine but its wen im benching and doin single arm excercises thats wen i feel twinges the most. cheers bro. kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> I have never liked the behind the neck shoulder press for some reason, in fact I don't enjoy many shoulder exercises


ask an expert, but i'm sure theres a reason not to do behind the head presses anymore something to do with rotator plates or something

i think garry posted something about it the other day

Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

Bump - for warming up and good form

I've injured my shoulder ATM been out of training for 4 weeks and it really doesn't feel much better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

definetly sit-ups!!!!1 and also fukin cardio! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

mingeteaser said:


> also fukin cardio! :evil:


you should try HIIT cardio, i love it! takes me 15 mins tops and being interval training its not a boring as regular cardio, i'll never do regular cardio again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah i,m not a great lover of cardio, but if i have to do any boxing and cycling for me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

HIIT cardio wots that?


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Old thread I know, but for me its calves. Its the one that hurts more than any when I push it to failure. Try drop sets on them and they sting like hell. The used to be the last of my leg exercises but now I've move them to shoulders day to give them a proper blast now.


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 18, 2004)

Love doing calves the burn you get is awesome but then again I like pain lol.

Hate squats, have thrown up a few times doing them!


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Deadpool said:


> have thrown up a few times doing them!


wow, you must train really hard. Hard to do them that intense without a spotter though!


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

hate side lateral raises. My delts tend to burn really quickly when doing them and my neck also tends to get tense, then my traps kick in, I also tend to go a rosy shade of purple on my last set! I hate them with a passion, but they are a necessary evil so I stick at 'em!

Another one I don't like much is preacher curls, kill my forearms.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

with any laterals make sure youre not going too heavy. i know a lot of us, myself included, like to go pick up the big weights and look manly, but delts dont need to be worked really heavy in the lateral motions as you can injure your back, and besides, they can react to lighter wieght than other body parts.


----------



## Gail (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi exactly,

I don't go particularly heavy with side laterals, just heavy enough to do some strict reps unassisted. With all my training i concentrate on my form rather than the weight I use. I don't need to throw weight around and look manly as i am a wee lass!

Your right though, can get some real back problems with side raises when shifting some heavy weights.

cheers

gailx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

yeah, sorry for the manly reference, ill try not to be so gender biased, its nice to see women posting finally.


----------

